# Lets jump



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok folks, I'm ready to jump into the FTA world. 

Since I have a little clue as to what I want, I have no idea if it is what I want.

I know I'd like a 40" dish to a 48" dish. But which one?
I know I'd like a motor. But which one?
I know I'd like a settop box with blind scan. But which one?
I know I'd like some sort on LNB? But which one?

I guess its safe to ask .... HELP?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Try www.sadoun.com for some of the available stuff.

A 0.85 or 0.95 m dish is usually sufficient for Ku band digital. You could buy a BUD if you want c-band or some weaker analog Ku.

A search on "FTA" and "Ku satellite", as well as "DVB-S", should get you some interesting hits. Also, check out magazines like "TeleSatellite International", usually available at Borders.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I'd suggest buying all the pieces together as a package. That makes sure that everything is supposed to work together, and you can usually get a better deal, especially if it's shipped to you.

As long as you get a DVB receiver that can do blind search and drive a motor, that's probably all you need. (AFAIK, any receiver that can drive a motor can also handle a DiSEqC switch for additional dishes later.) The national PBS channels use AC3 audio, as do a few Spanish-language broadcasters. This trend may grow, so you may want a receiver that can at least output the digital audio to a separate Dolby digital audio receiver.

LNBFs are rated in dB, the lower the better. The first, inexpensive LNBF I bought was a 0.5 dB, and my 0.3 provides only slightly better reception.

Other than that, check your phone book for local dealers, check the online dealers, and check the deals from reputable sellers on eBay. Shop around and you'll probably learn more as you shop. Good luck!


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll sure dig around. I did look at some packages already. Just not sure which one would be better. As far as local dealers one would think this area would have them, but we don't. sauden.com is exactly where I'm looking at. I dont like the LNBs they offer on the package deals and the dish I'd for sure want to replace. Wife hass approved the 4 foot dish and we have about $700.00 to blow on the setup. Thats why I turned here.
I do thank you all for your input.

If you had 700 what would you get?


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

SMosher said:


> I know I'd like a settop box with blind scan. But which one?
> I know I'd like some sort on LNB? But which one?
> 
> I guess its safe to ask .... HELP?


If you are not on East Coast you don't need "Universal" LNB, may go with "standard" one. No signal on lower band of "Universal" here.
For receiver, I have Coolsat 5000 and Fortec Ultra, both work good, but Coolsat seems more reliable and have more features, like internal picture adjustment.
For motor, make sure you get the one, capable to move heavy 48" dish.
Good Luck!


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

quo17 said:


> If you are not on East Coast you don't need "Universal" LNB, may go with "standard" one. No signal on lower band of "Universal" here.
> For receiver, I have Coolsat 5000 and Fortec Ultra, both work good, but Coolsat seems more reliable and have more features, like internal picture adjustment.
> For motor, make sure you get the one, capable to move heavy 48" dish.
> Good Luck!


Thanks for the info


----------

